# for those in the redelivery "house of pain" - share your timeline



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

For those of you desperately awaiting redelivery, here's something to pass the time. Anyone else who has started and completed an ED, please share. 

Mid June 2005 - joined bimmerfest
Late June 2005 - order placed for car with comfort access
Tues. 10/4 scheduled pickup
Wed. 10/5 actual pickup
Fri. 10/7 drop off at Bremerhaven
Fri. 10/14 boat
Sat. 10/29 USA
Thurs. 11/3 VPC
Tues. 11/8 carrier (for 2 days!! what??)
Thurs. 11/10, 9:22AM - I start my commute
Thurs. 11/10, 9:23AM - dealer called
Thurs. 11/10, 9:24AM - I am back in my driveway running around the house like a little kid
Thurs. 11/10, 11:00AM - Arrive at dealer (long subway ride)


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

All I can remember is the 7 weeks it took my car from dropoff to redelivery. Now I am in the "waiting to do ED again someday" house of pain....


----------



## jaro (Aug 8, 2005)

4 months....to have it is US
crazy!


----------



## GeoXP (Sep 15, 2005)

Ordered car last week of August
Picked it up in Germany Sept. 30th (Was going to do the week before, had to wait a week in order to get one with CA)
Dropped off the same day.
Picked up car at my Dealership Oct. 28th

All in all pretty fast compared to some of the stories I've heard. :thumbup:


----------



## mdreviews (Dec 13, 2002)

2 months for me.

Sept 28, 05 - pickup in Munich, Germany
Sept 30, 05 - dropoff in Zurich, Swiss
Oct 28, 05 - received letter of what vessel car is on
Nov 17, 05 - arrive in Port
Dec 1, 05 - delivered to dealer and pickup by me


----------



## Jupeman (Aug 13, 2005)

Me530 said:


> All I can remember is the 7 weeks it took my car from dropoff to redelivery. Now I am in the "waiting to do ED again someday" house of pain....


 :thumbup:

My delivery wait was 6 weeks. The new house of pain could be 5+ years!


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

5/16 Ordered and paid deposit
5/23 BMWNA confirmed ED date
6/15 got official prices
8/1 verified specs with new SA
8/30 Rec'd Prod. #
10/14 paid for car
11/14 picked-up car in Munich
11/21 dropped car in Zurich
12/2 Made 1st pmt on car
12/9 Car in "black hole" of tracking. No one knows where it is. :dunno: 

This is my "house of pain."


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

:jawdrop: Damn Calif65GM.......Thats nuts.... :tsk:


----------



## b7series (Jul 31, 2005)

8/28- Placed deposit on 750Li
9/5- Signed necessary documents for ED and purchase order submitted by dealer
9/15- Received confirmation w pending VIN number and mutually agreed on ED date in Oct.
9/28-  Had to pay for car 1 month in advance.
10/27 - Flew from JFK to MUC
10/28 10AM- Met fellow fester (M3andM3 from CA) at Lufthasa arrivals and was greeted by Rolf who picked us up in company's 745 diesel and drove us to Freiman for delivery.
10/28 12PM- drove to HARMS to drop off 1 car and then came back to tour Munich 3 series factory which started promptly at 1PM (was 15 minutes late, missed movie but was just in time to don goggles and blue jumpsuit for tour).
11/1- dropped off car at HARMS in Munich in AM and flew back to JFK 
11/19- car arrives at VPC
12/7- car arrrives at dealer
12/12- expecting to take delivery of my new Alpine 7 

Side note: I was a little bit apprehensive about arriving in Munich, going directly to Freiman from airport to p/u car and then taking the factory tour all in the same day. Many have said it's not advisable. With a few cups of coffee, some sleep on the plane and Rolf or a counterpart who knows his way around, I found the schedule to be doable and recommend it if you don't have a lot of spare time.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Currently in the House of Pain.

10/29/05 Drop off Munich
11/18/05 Arrived U.S. New York Harbor
11/19/05 U.S. Customs
11/20/05 U.S. Customs
11/21/05 U.S. Customs
11/22/05 U.S. Customs
11/23/05 U.S. Customs
11/24/05 U.S. Customs
11/25/05 U.S. Customs
11/26/05 U.S. Customs
11/27/05 U.S. Customs
11/28/05 U.S. Customs
11/29/05 U.S. Customs
11/30/05 U.S. Customs
12/01/05 U.S. Customs
12/02/05 U.S. Customs
12/03/05 U.S. Customs
12/04/05 U.S. Customs
12/05/05 U.S. Customs
12/06/05 U.S. Customs
12/07/05 U.S. Customs
12/08/05 U.S. Customs
12/09/05 U.S. Customs
12/10/05 U.S. Customs

Now almost 3 1/2 weeks in Customs and still waiting.

:fingers: :fingers: :fingers: yawn: "helllllpppp, get me out!"):fingers: :fingers: :fingers:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

5-11-05 Ordered car by phone call to dealer
6-02-05 Car was finished production
6-08-05 Signed docs at dealer
6-23-05 Munich pick up
6-27-05 Stuttgart drop-off (Sindelfingen)
7-08-05 Departs Bremerhaven
7-29-05 Arrives Port Hueneme
8-05-05 Date on VPC checklist found in glovebox
8-09-05 In my garage in San Diego


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Currently in the House of Pain.
> 
> Now more than 3 1/2 weeks in Customs and still waiting.
> 
> :fingers: :fingers: :fingers: yawn: "helllllpppp, get me out!"):fingers: :fingers: :fingers:


Ouch. :dunno: Wonder what's going on to take that long in customs.


----------



## x3Bruin (Oct 8, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Currently in the House of Pain.
> 
> 10/29/05 Drop off Munich
> 11/18/05 Arrived U.S. New York Harbor
> ...


 Wow - how much German sausage did you try to smuggle in the engine block?


----------



## Jupeman (Aug 13, 2005)

x3Bruin said:


> Wow - how much German sausage did you try to smuggle in the engine block?


My thoughts exactly (though I was thinking beer)... :rofl:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Calif65GM said:


> Ouch. :dunno: Wonder what's going on to take that long in customs.


:dunno: either.



x3Bruin said:


> Wow - how much German sausage did you try to smuggle in the engine block?


:bustingup Actually, I asked my daughter to be very careful with that sugared pastry she was eating in the back seat!



Jupeman said:


> My thoughts exactly (though I was thinking beer)... :rofl:


:beerchug: :drink:


----------



## ATC BMW (May 25, 2005)

:drink:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Currently in the House of Pain.
> 
> 10/29/05 Drop off Munich
> 11/18/05 Arrived U.S. New York Harbor
> ...


12/12/05 Update: CA advises today that car is out of customs and at the VPC in South Carolina now! Says we should have the car in a couple of days!!!!


----------



## mdreviews (Dec 13, 2002)

That's good news.

Your worship BMW picture is making me laugh so hard, my stomach is hurting. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



mdsbuc said:


> 12/12/05 Update: CA advises today that car is out of customs and at the VPC in South Carolina now! Says we should have the car in a couple of days!!!!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

mdreviews said:


> That's good news.
> 
> Your worship BMW picture is making me laugh so hard, my stomach is hurting. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Thanks mdreviews. I found the worship BMW smilees on this site about a week ago. Loved it, too.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> 12/12/05 Update: CA advises today that car is out of customs and at the VPC in South Carolina now! Says we should have the car in a couple of days!!!!


Great news!!!!  The saga is almost at an end- until next time


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Great news!!!!  The saga is almost at an end- until next time


Thanks Me530. It's funny how we're just barely back from our first ED and already thinking of another! It just goes to show what a terrific thing this ED deal is. All that beautiful scenery, incredible architecture, amazing history, wonderful culture, great food, bier, wine, bier, bier......... and your own beautiful car to take you to it all! It just doesn't get much better than this.:thumbup:

:beerchug:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Thanks Me530. It's funny how we're just barely back from our first ED and already thinking of another! It just goes to show what a terrific thing this ED deal is. All that beautiful scenery, incredible architecture, amazing history, wonderful culture, great food, bier, wine, bier, bier......... and your own beautiful car to take you to it all! It just doesn't get much better than this.:thumbup:
> 
> :beerchug:


Well said! We are truly fortunate. I'm thinking somewhere around Oktoberfest 2007 will be the next one, depending on my prevailing situation of course 

:beerchug:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Me530 said:


> Well said! We are truly fortunate. I'm thinking somewhere around Oktoberfest 2007 will be the next one, depending on my prevailing situation of course
> 
> :beerchug:


Here's hoping that a highly propitious situation prevails!  :beerchug:


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

westwest888 said:


> For those of you desperately awaiting redelivery, here's something to pass the time. Anyone else who has started and completed an ED, please share.
> 
> Wed. 10/5 actual pickup
> Fri. 10/7 drop off at Bremerhaven
> ...


So do you think ED was worthwhile? You only had the car for 2 days and then had to wait over a month for redelivery.


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

adgrant said:


> So do you think ED was worthwhile? You only had the car for 2 days and then had to wait over a month for redelivery.


I'll answer for him -yes, it was worth it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

As long as this thread has many people "in redelivery" let me remind you all that you REALLY REALLY need to inspect your cars when you go to the dealer to retrieve them. Bring a flashlight if you have to and look it over carefully. There's a member with a 750i in another thread and he noticed some damage (not too pretty) after he got it home. I'm not saying he can't get the dealer to fix it....but after you drive off the lot you are taking your chances if you haven't looked things over real well.
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=123228

Check for the flashlight, check for the 6pack CD magazine (if you have one), check for the nav DVD (if), manuals, toolkit, etc etc. Also, if you are particular about handwashing then you might not want the car washed by the dealer. (for the detailing diehards)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> As long as this thread has many people "in redelivery" let me remind you all that you REALLY REALLY need to inspect your cars when you go to the dealer to retrieve them. Bring a flashlight if you have to and look it over carefully....
> 
> Check for the flashlight, check for the 6pack CD magazine (if you have one), check for the nav DVD (if), manuals, toolkit, etc etc. Also, if you are particular about handwashing then you might not want the car washed by the dealer. (for the detailing diehards)


 MARCUS is 100000% correct here - this is a critical step in redelivery and every owner should examine the vehicle as if taking delivery of a used car (well, used in Europe  )

The VPC does not catch everything, and the car can be damaged on the truck.

Any damage or missing items should be documented at redelivery and the dealer should acknowledge in writing.

Do NOT rush redelivery. Yes, it´s your car but ...


----------



## ska (Sep 20, 2005)

good point....I'll bring my cousin with me to inspect during redelivery



And for those waiting for redelivery...I feel you Brother!

this is all I have for now (see attach pic) :rofl:


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

BMW Sea said:


> I'll answer for him -yes, it was worth it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Well your experiance was a little different, you were in Europe for eight days.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

ska said:


> good point....I'll bring my cousin with me to inspect during redelivery
> 
> And for those waiting for redelivery...I feel you Brother!
> 
> this is all I have for now (see attach pic) :rofl:


Wait a sec.....maybe I'm missing something here.....but don't you have to leave one of those keys with the drop-off people? :dunno:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MARCUS330i said:


> Wait a sec.....maybe I'm missing something here.
> 
> don't you have to leave one of those keys with the drop-off people?


 Appears to be one key and the spare key holder pictured. At least we should hope so.


----------



## ska (Sep 20, 2005)

1 is the plastic one....or I'm F#$^ed :rofl:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

DOH! I didn't even realize that thing pops out of the glovebox. Come to think of it...I really haven't taken the time to figure out what it does. Time to read the manual.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

ska said:


> 1 is the plastic one....or I'm F#$^ed :rofl:


Now, that would have been a very funny post if it did happen. :rofl:


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

*See results of VPC to redelivery timeline poll*

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118823&highlight=poll



westwest888 said:


> For those of you desperately awaiting redelivery, here's something to pass the time. Anyone else who has started and completed an ED, please share.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

10/29/05 Drop off Munich
11/18/05 Arrived U.S. New York Harbor
11/19/05 U.S. Customs
11/20/05 U.S. Customs
11/21/05 U.S. Customs
11/22/05 U.S. Customs
11/23/05 U.S. Customs
11/24/05 U.S. Customs
11/25/05 U.S. Customs
11/26/05 U.S. Customs
11/27/05 U.S. Customs
11/28/05 U.S. Customs
11/29/05 U.S. Customs
11/30/05 U.S. Customs
12/01/05 U.S. Customs
12/02/05 U.S. Customs
12/03/05 U.S. Customs
12/04/05 U.S. Customs
12/05/05 U.S. Customs
12/06/05 U.S. Customs
12/07/05 U.S. Customs
12/08/05 U.S. Customs
12/09/05 U.S. Customs
12/10/05 U.S. Customs

12/11/05 ?
12/12/05 ?
12/13/05 South Carolina
12/14/05 ?
12/15/05 ?
12/16/05 ?
12/17/05 ?

Now one month since delivery at port in NY harbor.
7+ weeks since drop off at Harms, Munich :dunno:


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

westwest888 said:


> For those of you desperately awaiting redelivery, .... Anyone else who has started and completed an ED, please share. [QUOTE/]
> 
> Friday Oct-28, drop off at Harms-Munich
> Wednesday Nov-9, departure from Bremerhaven on "Sirius Leader"
> ...


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

M3andM3 said:


> westwest888 said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you desperately awaiting redelivery, .... Anyone else who has started and completed an ED, please share. [QUOTE/]
> ...


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> WOW.
> 
> M3andM3 dropped off 1 day before MDSBUC for a West Coast Delivery and received it before MDSBUC - interesting. :dunno:


Interesting for him, painful for us!

Just talked to dealer today. Car is _*supposed*_ to be in Monday. Gosh it's been a long, difficult wait!


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

M3andM3 said:


> It has been 49 days of fun and new experiences.


Wow M3 fast trip, only 49-days to N. CA, must be close to some kind of ED re-delivery record.

:thumbup:


----------



## M3andM3 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Redelivery record to West coast*



Calif65GM said:


> Wow M3 fast trip, only 49-days to N. CA, must be close to some kind of ED re-delivery record.
> 
> :thumbup:


I am very happy about the duration. Absolute record could be around 40 days, if all constellations are properly aligned for you. My car was parked for 8 days in Munich and Bremerhaven before it was loaded on Sirius Leader which must be a fast ship. The ship arrived more than two days earlier than the scheduled date. Customs took 2 and 1/2 days, and VPC took 7 days. As you can see, it seems possible to do in around 40 days to N. CA.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Interesting for him, painful for us!
> 
> Just talked to dealer today. Car is _*supposed*_ to be in Monday. Gosh it's been a long, difficult wait!


Yeh for sure.

Good luck.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> Yeh for sure. Good luck.


Thanks turpiwa, Here's wishing you a speedy return on yours!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Thanks turpiwa, Here's wishing you a speedy return on yours!


It's supposed to arrive in NY on 22nd. 
I'll be in Aust from the 23rd Dec until the 16th Jan so hoping it will be waiting for me in Temple, TX by then :thumbup:


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

turpiwa said:


> It's supposed to arrive in NY on 22nd.


Don't Texas cars off-load in S. Carolina instead of NJ?


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Calif65GM said:


> Don't Texas cars off-load in S. Carolina instead of NJ?


I think all East Coast ED cars come through NJ.:thumbup:


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Calif65GM said:


> Don't Texas cars off-load in S. Carolina instead of NJ?


Yeh - the raft mine is coming over on doesn't go to SC in any case :dunno:


----------



## Hendramy (Jul 5, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> I think all East Coast ED cars come through NJ.:thumbup:


Any word on your car?

We picked ours up on Saturday. Abbreviated timeline:
11/9/2005 Drop off @ Munich Harms
11/16/2005 One Ship Don Juan, leaves Germany
11/30/2005 Arrives at port in NJ
12/6/2005 Clears customs and travels to VPC
12/8/2005 Work Order Printed at VPC
12/15/2005 Arrives @ Passport BMW in Maryland
12/17/2005 Redelivery with Joern! Awesome! I love it!

30 days to the dealer, then 2 more days until we could pick it up! Pretty quick!


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Woo Hoo! CA just called. Car is in and prepped. Now they are deatailing the car. Will pick up this afternoon. You won't hear much more from me today- the reason:
:banana: :banana:







:banana::banana:

Oh, and BTW:










  

------------------


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Woo Hoo! CA just called. Car is in and prepped. Now they are deatailing the car. Will pick up this afternoon. You won't hear much more from me today- the reason:
> :banana: :banana:
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!! Great news! Congratulations!


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Is there anybody out there...I feel so alone in this house of pain.....God I wish I lived on the east coast..I found that Paxil works better if you crush it up and snort it


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

a_big_kahuna said:


> God I wish I lived on the east coast..


Ummm...no you don't. It was 80 degrees here today....it's going to be 76 on Christmas day.

And who _really wants _ x-drive or winter tires? :angel:


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Here's my timeline

11/18/2005 Drop off @ Munich Harms
11/23/2005 Grand Choice leaves Germany
12/10/2005 Arrives at port in NJ
12/21/2005 Arrives @ Passport BMW in Maryland
12/22/2005 Redelivery with Joern!


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Yep, guess that East Coast thing was silly. 84 degrees today in Irvine..not so bad.

One month exactly and counting. My ship is due in on 12/29 just in time to sit during new years. Hope those VPC guys don't get too tweeked


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL Kahuna, I'm here to keep you company.


----------



## BMW Sea (Aug 7, 2005)

a_big_kahuna said:


> Is there anybody out there...I feel so alone in this house of pain.....God I wish I lived on the east coast..I found that Paxil works better if you crush it up and snort it


There's lot's of us here, I'm just trying to occupy my mind with Christmas for another 4 or 5 days to make the time pass quicker!

Take heart, customs is going much quicker here right now than on the east coast.


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh God Calif,

I was hoping you wouldn't read my self pity crap  , atleast I know what boat I'm on. I'd really be going nuts in your case. Hopefully, you made the Ryujin


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

a_big_kahuna said:


> Yep, guess that East Coast thing was silly. 84 degrees today in Irvine..not so bad.
> 
> One month exactly and counting. My ship is due in on 12/29 just in time to sit during new years. Hope those VPC guys don't get too tweeked


I wonder if the transit strike is screwing up the folks at VPC and customs? (You'd think many might take trains/etc to get to work)


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

a_big_kahuna said:


> Oh God Calif,
> 
> I was hoping you wouldn't read my self pity crap  , atleast I know what boat I'm on. I'd really be going nuts in your case. Hopefully, you made the Ryujin


LOL it's ok. When I first set the pick-up date, I kind of estimated the re-delivery date for the 2nd-3rd week of Jan., so it's not really as bad. It feels like a long time already, but today is only a month since drop-off.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Timeline*

A pleasant surprise as car hit dealership today.

Pick up car in Munich Nov.14th
Drop off car in Amsterdam Nov.18
Car trucked to Belgium Nov.21
On Grand Choice Nov. 28th
Arrive Newark Dec.10th 
At dealer Dec. 22 (Wisconsin)

Slightly less than 6 weeks...I'm satisfied.

:clap: :clap: :sabrina: :sabrina: :guitar: :guitar: :banana: :banana:


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

Fuzzy1 said:


> A pleasant surprise as car hit dealership today.
> 
> Pick up car in Munich Nov.14th
> Drop off car in Amsterdam Nov.18
> ...


Congrats Fuzzy...I was on Grand Choice as well...picked up my 325xi last night.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

eddiethekub said:


> Congrats Fuzzy...I was on Grand Choice as well...picked up my 325xi last night.


 Gee, that's funny, it must be at least twelve hours since redelivery then ...


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

I know I know...more than 12 hours and there are no pics..what can I say


----------



## mbroke (Jul 25, 2005)

*I am still waiting*

picked car on September 29
dropped off in munich on October 20th
Finally saw the vehicle in the dealer on December 19th 
Now have to wait for the scratches and dent rim to be fixed.   
oh well i have waited this long a few more weeks is agonizing


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

mbroke said:


> picked car on September 29
> dropped off in munich on October 20th
> Finally saw the vehicle in the dealer on December 19th
> Now have to wait for the scratches and dent rim to be fixed.
> oh well i have waited this long a few more weeks is agonizing


Which dealership may I ask?


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

mbroke said:


> picked car on September 29
> dropped off in munich on October 20th
> Finally saw the vehicle in the dealer on December 19th
> Now have to wait for the scratches and dent rim to be fixed.
> oh well i have waited this long a few more weeks is agonizing


I'm feeling for you.


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

eddiethekub said:


> I know I know...more than 12 hours and there are no pics..what can I say


Well finally got around to taking a picture...here she is, in her "room"


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Well I believe its time to indulge in some pain again.. :blah: :blah: 

Nov 21 - Dropoff Munich
Nov 22 - Arrive Bremerhaven
Nov 29 - Depart Bremerhaven on the Ryujin
Nov 30 - Arrive at Southampton
Dec 3 - Depart Southampton
Dec 14- Arrive Baltimore
Dec 15 - Depart Baltimore
Dec 20 - Arrive Panama
Dec 21 - Depart Panama
Dec 28 - Arrives in San Diego
Dec 28 - ??Scheduled to depart San Diego??
Dec 29 - ??Schedule to arrive at Port Hueneme??

No to bad, but when the family makes your Holiday theme BMW..Hats, Key Rings, Shirts..
Re-delivery SUCKS  

Hey Calif65GM :wave: find your car yet?


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

a_big_kahuna said:


> Well I believe its time to indulge in some pain again.. :blah: :blah:
> 
> Nov 21 - Dropoff Munich
> Nov 22 - Arrive Bremerhaven
> ...


Hey how did you track all the ports it went to? I'm an OC Ed'er as well


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

slubu said:


> Hey how did you track all the ports it went to? I'm an OC Ed'er as well


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96824


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

arnolds said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=96824


yup i've been through that meticulously, but still could not find any info on the Blue Hawk other than it sailed on the 23rd from Bremerhaven  . Actually I can't find any info on that ship...


----------



## a_big_kahuna (Sep 30, 2005)

Hey Slubu, Blue Hawk has a 24 day voyage..Pretty Quick..Sounds like no stopping till west coast PH..Should hit Panama around 1/8-1/9.


----------



## pdx (Mar 27, 2005)

slubu said:


> yup i've been through that meticulously, but still could not find any info on the Blue Hawk other than it sailed on the 23rd from Bremerhaven  . Actually I can't find any info on that ship...


I dropped my car off on 12/16; how do I find out which ship it might be on to the west coast?


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

pdx said:


> I dropped my car off on 12/16; how do I find out which ship it might be on to the west coast?


Email the Harms office where you dropped off and ask. Or wait for a letter that comes from BMW NA usually, 3 weeks after dropoff. You can also ask your CA.


----------



## pdx (Mar 27, 2005)

arnolds said:


> Email the Harms office where you dropped off and ask. Or wait for a letter that comes from BMW NA usually, 3 weeks after dropoff. You can also ask your CA.


Guy at Harms told me in no uncertain terms not to email with silly questions like that. Same guy who takes the million dollars out of the trunk.


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

a_big_kahuna said:


> Hey Slubu, Blue Hawk has a 24 day voyage..Pretty Quick..Sounds like no stopping till west coast PH..Should hit Panama around 1/8-1/9.


Best news I heard all day...thanks :thumbup:


----------



## bigudibmw (Oct 26, 2005)

pdx said:


> I dropped my car off on 12/16; how do I find out which ship it might be on to the west coast?


I dropped off on 12/15...there is a good chance you are on my ship too.. the Blue Hawk (assuming you dropped off in Munich)


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

pdx said:


> Guy at Harms told me in no uncertain terms not to email with silly questions like that. Same guy who takes the million dollars out of the trunk.


Well, I did give him a million euros so he gave me the ship name after about a week.


----------



## pdx (Mar 27, 2005)

slubu said:


> I dropped off on 12/15...there is a good chance you are on my ship too.. the Blue Hawk (assuming you dropped off in Munich)


Actually, that is same day I dropped off, so I am hoping my car is on Blue Hawk. Since I am doing courtesy delivery my car has fallen off inventory of purchasing dealer and not yet on the list at the receiving dealer, so who knows.


----------



## Calif65GM (Mar 27, 2005)

a_big_kahuna said:


> Hey Calif65GM :wave: find your car yet?


Not yet. 

I'm still hoping that maybe I'm on the Fuij which arrives in SD on NY Eve, but I've pretty much resigned myself to another 2-3 week wait.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

SDxiFan said:


> 2-8 Order confirmation
> 3-10 Munich pick-up
> 3-13 Drop off in Munich
> 3-30 Not on a boat...it's been about 3 business weeks...
> Anyone else on the west coast having a large gap between drop off and hitting the boat? Most people seem to hit a boat within 2 weeks.


2/14 - ED Munich (nice Valentine's Day gift!).
2/24 - Dropoff Zurich (Friday).
3/09 - Boat with my car leaves Germany.
4/05 - Boat arrives in Oxnard, CA.
4/17 - No word from dealer. Hopefully the auto has cleared customs and VPC and is en route to dealer.

It will be 8 weeks from dropoff as of Friday.


----------



## jordan2tre (May 5, 2005)

Boraxo, 

Looks like you're like me, probably on same ship. Boat arrived 4/4 or 4/5 at Port Hueneme and still no word of arrival.

I also dropped of around 2/24 in Munich instead.


----------



## shandonguy (Dec 9, 2005)

Boraxo said:


> 2/14 - ED Munich (nice Valentine's Day gift!).
> 2/24 - Dropoff Zurich (Friday).
> 3/09 - Boat with my car leaves Germany.
> 4/05 - Boat arrives in Oxnard, CA.
> ...


My dates are pretty close to yours:
2/15 - ED Munich.
2/28 - Dropoff Zurich.
3/09 - Shipped on Hual Africa.
4/04 - Reached Port Hueneme
4/14 - Delaer confirmed that I will have car on 4/19!


----------



## jordan2tre (May 5, 2005)

Shandonguy

Good for you, I know you were on Hual Africa too. Hopefully I will get mine soon too. It's been a long 2 week wait. It's still at the VPC.


----------



## thekewl1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Landed in Munich 3/29/06
ED pick up 3/31/06
Drop off 4/12/06
On the RYUJIN - still docked 
Ship to set sail: 5/2/06
Arrive at Port Hueneme 5/26/06
Redilvery 6/??/06


----------



## md37793 (Oct 8, 2005)

Order Feb: 14
Leave for ED: March-17
Pick-up in Munich: March 20
Drop off @ Harms: March 25
On Elektra: April 4
Discharged in NY: April 21
Pick up: ??????????


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

*My timeline*

Order: Dec 16
Leave for ED: Mar 10
Pick-up in Munich: Mar 17
Drop off @ MADA Munich: Mar 20
On Orion Diamond: Mar 29
Discharged in PH: Apr 22
Released to Wagonners: May 1
Picked Up: May 4

Drop off to Pickup - 6 weeks and 3 days


----------



## md37793 (Oct 8, 2005)

YOu dropped off 5 days before me and already have your car...and I live on the East Coast!


----------



## Socalz71 (Feb 27, 2006)

Chris you got your car??!!! Congrats man, I'm still waiting to get tot he VDC.


----------



## JoeIrish (Nov 19, 2005)

Leave for ED: Mar 11
Pick-up in Munich: Mar 13
Drop off @ London: Mar 23
On Courage: Apr 3
Discharged in NJ: Apr 10
Still waiting, too many different stories to know for sure where my car is located.


----------



## ianbjor (Dec 31, 2005)

Ugh, this sucks.

Order: 03-Jan-2006
Pickup Munich: 03-Mar-2006
Dropoff Frankfurt: 06-Mar-2006
On Diamond Ray: 29-Mar-2006 _-- 23 days wait!_
Arrive PH: 24-Apr-2006
Status: ?? 
Redelivery: ??

My CA says he can't get any info until the car arrives at the dealer.

Anyone know what 800 number to call (BMWED number?) to find out?


----------



## Matt&Jen (Mar 24, 2006)

Leave for ED: March 31
Pick-up in Munich: April 3
Drop off @ Amsterdam: April 7
On "Cassiopeia Leader": April 18
Arriving in PH: May 13 (what I was told)
Redelivery:??????

Can anybody tell me were the "Cassiopeia Leader" is now? I have no way of tracking it...


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I seem to remember that PH deliveries are SOL when it comes to tracking their boats....


----------

